

Forbes profiles Alvin Roth on applying game theory to real-world problems - GFischer
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0809/opinions-harvard-alvin-roth-freakonomics-ideas-opinions.html

======
isnoteasy
The real solution to many of the problems lies in communication, effort and
understanding. External tools, simple models and mathematicals tools are not
enough.

